# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Sự cố CNC Plasma cần giúp đỡ.

## Dương Công Lũy

Kính thưa các bác, máy CNC Plasma của em đang cắt thì gặp sự cố bỏ sót đường cắt (hình ở đây là các đường tròn xen kẽ bằng nhau), em đã thay đầu béc mới, thử cắt bằng tay với máy Plasma thì vẫn ok. đối với điều khiển CNC thì có màn hình thế này, các bác coi có vấn đề gì không, tư vấn giùm em nhé.
Xin chân thành cám ơn!

----------


## CKD

Cụ thể là nó cắt hình tròn, nữa chừng mất lửa hay là tới đó nó bỏ không cắt mà nhảy qua cắt đường cắt khác

----------

Dương Công Lũy, Gamo

----------


## Dương Công Lũy

> Cụ thể là nó cắt hình tròn, nữa chừng mất lửa hay là tới đó nó bỏ không cắt mà nhảy qua cắt đường cắt khác





Cám ơn bác quan tâm, em đã gỡ điều khiển từ bộ điều khiển và điều dùng công tắc bấm tay thử thì thấy rằng máy plasma không ổn, nó cắt đc khoảng 2phút thì có dấu hiệu mồi lửa hồ quang kém. em lại chưa biết nghịch gì về máy plasma, theo các bác em phải ktra những gì từ nó, ngoài ý kiến là mang đi sửa hay mua mới nhé? hì! thanks

----------


## Diyodira

chụp hình nguồn plasma lên xem thử.

----------


## thuyên1982

bác chưa biết nghịch gì về máy plasma, không mang đi sửa hay mua mới thì hơi căng à nha.
trước em cũng thi thoảng bị vậy, thay bo công xuất là hết. không biết máy bác có bị bệnh giống vậy không.

----------


## Dương Công Lũy

> chụp hình nguồn plasma lên xem thử.


em up hình bác nhìn nhé.

----------


## Diyodira

máy china thì em thua, xưa nay không chơi.

----------

